# What kind of "coats" do you guys wear outside in the snow?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I do snow blowing currently so im a little colder than the guys in the trucks with the heaters.. .but i know all of you are "out and about" in the thick of snow storms. What coats have you worn that have lots of pockets, and multiple layers?

I was using one that was my brothers he left over my house before. It was "won" by using like 3000 malboro cigarette miles 5-7 yrs ago. It was "heavy" like weighted 2-3lbs at least, lots of rugged zippers, 3 layers inside, i mean i was out when it was 15deg out ALL day in this coat snowblowing 2 yrs ago and i wasnt "cold cold"

I just ordered an LL Bean weather channel 3 in one jacket for $159..... not what i expected. It lists it as 20deg F to -20deg F weather suitable... its "nice" but not what i would wear when snow is blowing at me and under 20deg F. suggestions?
Id like to get my company logos on the back of a few soon for the winter.
http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...toreId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&feat=6347-sub2

Thats the one i got, blue, its not really even heavy. It feels nice but is almost more of a heavier womans coat to wear to work lol.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Layers my friend, layers.

when i was snowblowing (you know the drill, hours outside at 0 degrees)
I would layer up, shirt, sweatshirt, coat, then the piece de resitance.
A motorcycle rain suit. (2 piece)
lets no snow get inside, which means you stay dry, which means you are warm.
A snowmobile suit would probably work too.
I looked like a snowman, but I was warm.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Even when i snowblowed, ide wear just a single layer jacket, or just a sweatshirt with a t shirt under it! Don't like bulky clothing and i don't get cold very easily. When im out plowing, i wear a sweatshirt at the most, sometimes just a t shirt and shovel really quick with just that on at the few i need to shovel.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

I wear a T- Shirt ( cause I don't leave the truck) , but my son who does ALL of the shoveling wears everything he owns LMAO


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Carhartt. That is all I gotta say.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I wear a Carhart winter jacket (or my Ambulance Corps jacket if I'm on call) with a fleece and t shirt underneath and Carhart bib for plowing on the quad...keeps me plenty warm!:salute:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i really try and not get out of the truck, lol so i wear a fleece most the time.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I just wear jeans a t-shirt and then a sweat shirt. Heat on full blast and window open while plowing.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Filson clothing. It's like Carhart only much better. Stuff wears like iron. It's hard to find. Check out Filson's website for a local dealer to you. Kinda salty price wise. How warm and dry do ya wanna be?payup payup payup


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

LoneCowboy;366984 said:


> Layers my friend, layers.
> 
> when i was snowblowing (you know the drill, hours outside at 0 degrees)
> I would layer up, shirt, sweatshirt, coat, then the piece de resitance.
> ...


 I'm a carpenter and worked out many a winter and I agree with cowboy if your going to be out for a long period layers are the only way to go! They don't even have to be that thick just 4 or 5 layers and you will keep warm. The face and hads are the hardest thing to keep warm?

Mak


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

CARHART:angry:


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

under armour, t-shirt, hoody, columbia winter coat and a hat of course. I stay nice and warm, but in the truck it gets kinda hot so now I only wear all that if I'm outside salting.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

When im going to be outside when it's cold, I wear my ARCTIC one peice carhart, with a Baclava, and a ski hat.
I've never had to wear layers under that thing, it's heavy as hell.

But snowmobiling is another story, I start with a layer of UnderArmor (worthless overpriced junk) with a layer of thermal on that, then sweatpants/shirt, then bibs/jacket.

I hate bulky stuff too.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

Carhart is a very good start to be sure.

I wear Flannel lined jeans, T-shirt under a button down Navy work shirt. In extreme cold i will put on a fleece vest over this.

Top layer when plowing is an ANSI Class III Orange Reflective coat. Coat has a zip-out liner and outer shell is waterproof. I wear a ball cap and mechanix gloves but keep a stocking cap and ultra cold weather gloves in the truck with me.

My biggest and most important item for winter work is a good set of very insulated and waterproof boots. I also wear moisture wicking socks to help keep my feet dry. 

I have a walk-around bag that includes everything I need for a long night of plowing. Dry set of clothes, couple bottles of water, some power bars or handy snacks. Also keep my cell phone charger, Pepto, $20.00, ice scraper, just all the small stuff that I want or might want with me that I can easily take from truck to truck.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

mom bought me a new carhartt jacket for christmas, and i love it! I also have the Carhartt fleece lined jeans, and they are amazing. I work at a christmas tree farm for part of the winter, and those jeans are all i need on my legs, i love em. Layers are very important to me. In addition to the jacket i will wear a long sleeved shirt, fleece, and maybe even a hoodie if its real cold.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

naked, unless im doing walks, then i wear carhart


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Long sleeve tee, sweat pants, and "fat man slides" (those slip on slipper like soled shoes with no back). I never get out of the truck.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

*I wear*

another vote for *Carhart *


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Try helly hansen base layers (poly pro) -wicks moisture which when snowblowing and shoveling is essential. Then I like sweat pants and snow bibs for the legs and a wool sweater or other layers under a coumbia or llbean coat.

To answer your question I have one of the ll bean jackets, not sure which model though and it's good.

My ideal coat would be gore-tex for breathability and waterproof properties. They are $$ though, but prob worht it. A $400 jacket will only cost $80/year if it lasts 5 years min. Maybe I should buy one!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;367009 said:


> Carhartt. That is all I gotta say.


Need you say anymore??? The best for keeping you warm and lasting for 2-3 years. May not be pretty but they work.

Regards Mike


----------



## Big Ben (Jan 30, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;367009 said:


> Carhartt. That is all I gotta say.


 Your knees and elbows will wear out before your overalls and jacket.


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

Vinnie;366991 said:


> I wear a T- Shirt ( cause I don't leave the truck) , but my son who does ALL of the shoveling wears everything he owns LMAO


LMAO, sounds just like how my dad raised me snowplowing (then I turned 18 and got my own truck), haha.

Seriously Carhart is the way to go!


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

I got a ?? for you all? How do you keep your hands warm when ur plowing on a quad because the other day it was -5 and 20 mph winds lol and my hands were froze after two minutes and i was just wondering if there is any other secrets besides gloves? Thanks for any imput.
Matt


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Mittens and those hand warmer gel pack things. I used those when I snow boarded and snow mobiled. My hands never got cold. Also put them in my boots too


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

i just installed handwarmers but they only work so/so and when ur going 50 mph down the road your fingers go numb fast. I may try the gel things. O by the way i paid 60 bucks for good snowmobile gloves and they work like [email protected]
Matt


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have found out that when I have paid alot for stuff, it usually is garbage. I go to wal-mart or something, and it works great. Maybe even try layering some thinner cotton gloves, then some good mittens? Or get a little creative and make some sort of wind deflector in front of the handles


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hell yea*

you want the best and lightest stuff you can get.... when i was in the military i was issued this stuff called POLY _ PROPOLEAN spelling is butched but it is the warmest layer i have ever worn.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I don't leave the truck either usually jeans and a fleece.I have some cover alls that I got from a friend who worked at Fed Ex on the dock they are warm.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

knit shirt with a t shirt on top.

oo yeah ive got a nice warm cab to keep the heat in and cold out


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;367009 said:


> Carhartt. That is all I gotta say.


You took the words right out of my mouth... Nothing Beter than layers with a Carrhartt on top!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

flykelley;367300 said:


> Need you say anymore??? The best for keeping you warm and lasting for 2-3 years. May not be pretty but they work.
> 
> Regards Mike


Couldnt have said it better myself. Except layers underneath of that too. Long Johns, T shirt, Sweatshirt, Hoodie, Carhartt.


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

A good type of gloves are those sold in the Wally World's sporting goods department, they are neoprene. I know they don't look warm, but they are. It's a rubber like material, and they are 100% waterproof, which even leather gloves aren't. I picked up 4 pair yesterday on clearence for $9.00 I love them and use them all the time. Good Luck!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Elwer;367685 said:


> I got a ?? for you all? How do you keep your hands warm when ur plowing on a quad because the other day it was -5 and 20 mph winds lol and my hands were froze after two minutes and i was just wondering if there is any other secrets besides gloves? Thanks for any imput.
> Matt


They make those attatchments for the handle bars that go over the grips they work wonders you can get them on line or a atv shop.
As for a jacket *IF* I have to get out and shovel:crying: then its a CB ski jacket lots of pockets fleece liner very heavy and under armor is the POOHwesport


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

mike33087;367746 said:


> you want the best and lightest stuff you can get.... when i was in the military i was issued this stuff called POLY _ PROPOLEAN spelling is butched but it is the warmest layer i have ever worn.


Polypropelene or poly-pro

Ebay is the best place to find good deals on this kind of stuff. Search for ECWCS
they have the polypro some fleece and also Gore-tex jackets and pants. It is very warm stuff...


----------



## Wiseguyinc (Jan 31, 2007)

*warm*

snowmobile jacket with a fleece layer over thermal top. Gloves - Leather chopper mits with wool glove liners. You can pop the mits off when your hands start to sweat.Or if you need to do detail things.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

under armor, t-shirt, and carhatt sweatshirt (the heavy one)wesport . for pants, just some fleece lined jeans.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

Carhart coat and bibs. also a good ol earnhardt 3 or 8 tee, for in the truck.


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

carhartt bibs and chippewa boots for the lower half.. itf its not snowing anymore thatn i'll throw on the carhartt jacket. if the snow is still falling i have a gore tex jacket, field jacket liner and poly pro head to toe... all courtesy of the US Marine Corps.. it seems that i "aquired" some gear over my deployments and training.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Rcgm;367750 said:


> I don't leave the truck either usually jeans and a fleece.I have some cover alls that I got from a friend who worked at Fed Ex on the dock they are warm.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


I have a FED-EX jacket and coveralls procured by a Friend. Reflective stripes down the arms and legs, waterproof, warm and highly visible. Don't use the bibs often but I love the jacket. I keep my feet wrap in Red Wings, the winter boots they have more Thinsulate then the jacket. And for the head a snoway fleece lined cap, my 15 year old son calls his the best cap ever.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I also wear a Carhart. If I have anything under it I end up taking it off. Bring a sweatshirt to, but you should be fine with just the jacket. I wore winter (rubber) boots because I was sick of the water getting through the Timberland ones.


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

all carhart here but i am also plow with my window down i dont why


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

CarHart here too when i have to get out of the truck. Other wise its a hooded sweat shirt.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I usually wear my columbia ski jacket or my carharts. I don't have to get out of my truck as much as i used to. last year I had about 10 accounts where I had to shovel. Not anymore. I only do about 3 now. I am more into my commercial accounts now. Or next year I will be anyway. Otherwise I will just wear a hooded sweat shirt or a heavy sweatshirt and have my window down.

Ryan


----------



## GroundsMaintain (Aug 30, 2006)

Carhartt.....and A Fleece Underneath!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Timberlin pro workboots
Heavy wool socks
thick fleace pajamas
snowboarding nylon overalls
long sleeve tee shirt
northface tundra jacket(6'' thick)
2 pairs of thinsulade(sp?) gloves
carhart hat with brim
headband around my mouth

I have stayed warm just sitting with this stuff on in -5 degree temps, -15 with wind chill. when I get in my truck, the heat doesn't go on unless i'm going to be straight plowing for hours, then some comes off. I also always have window open.


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

*Cabelas*

I work as a rough framer and when I working or plowing I wear about 5 layers ( t shirt, long sleeve, sweetshirt, hoody, inner liner of my columbia) and then a nice light weight gor-tex coat. Gor-tex coat from cabelas was on sale for $49 and has lasted 2 years no ripps or nothing and keeps me plenty warm and dry. As far as pants Carhart has come out with a new breathable rain pant and jacket. I bought the pants 3 weeks ago and the are freekin awsome. They keep you dry and are built very rugged. They will last a good long time and were only $90


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

Coveralls

Dickies insulated Coveralls to be exact. I don't really have a preference between Carhartt and Dickies, but Dickies has the type with the zippers running across the chest, making it easier to take off when you've got a bunch of layers on.

Under that I'll just have a single layer on. I also love that I can just fall asleep in them, b/c they're like a giant pair of PJ's


----------

